# Your thoughts on Gulf Breeze loaning money for an R&B Concert on the beach?



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

*Your thoughts on SRIA loaning money for an R&B Concert on the beach?*

Sorry originally said it was gulf breeze loaning, editing to say SRIA

http://news.gulfbreezenews.com/news/2014-02-20/Island_News/SRIA_loans_100k_to_promote_concert.html


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

SRIA gonna SRIA and 'Cola gonna 'Cola, if that makes sense.

The political scene here--from the perspective of an outsider--is kind of odd.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

They're getting paid back 100k? ... from ticket sales??... TO AN R&B CONCERT ON PENSACOLA BEACH?

I got a better chance of waking up black.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> I got a better chance of waking up black.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


You might if you fall asleep in the tanning bed. I speak from experience.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> You might if you fall asleep in the tanning bed. I speak from experience.


Same place you get your nails done?

Seriously, the idiocy at SRIA blows my mind... I really wish we could vote them in instead of having them appointed. Probably wouldn't do any good though.

An R&B concert on the beach makes about as much sense as planting thousands of non-native palms up and down the island... oh wait.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Seriously, the idiocy at SRIA blows my mind... I really wish we could vote them in instead of having them appointed. Probably wouldn't do any good though.
> 
> An R&B concert on the beach makes about as much sense as planting thousands of non-native palms up and down the island... oh wait.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


I am still learning about life in the beautiful Panhandle. Not good or bad, just different.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Growing up we were always told that Pensacola Beach was dubbed little Miami. With its maximum growth on a limited piece of land I see now what my elders meant. First a R&B concert, then before you know it we've got 50 pesos opening on the shell stage for Little Mikey Tupac Brown. There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

*SRIA approved it*

The board approved it. The anticipated attendance should be in line with other events. As long as dude gets 2000 people, they're covered. Here's a link to the decision. His promotional package starts around page 30. I wouldn't dare ask if you all were discriminating. 
http://sria-fla.com/admin/documents/january_8_2014_regular_board_meeting_agenda__back_up.pdf


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Speaking as someone from Pensacola, now in Miami... That comparison is nowhere near accurate.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats why I live waaay the hell over here.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Thats why I live waaay the hell over here.


Yeppers, I like our little neighborhood way better...:thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> The board approved it. The anticipated attendance should be in line with other events. As long as dude gets 2000 people, they're covered. Here's a link to the decision. His promotional package starts around page 30. I wouldn't dare ask if you all were discriminating.
> http://sria-fla.com/admin/documents/january_8_2014_regular_board_meeting_agenda__back_up.pdf



I don't have a problem with the loan. The SRIA is curious in some ways, though. That's what I was trying to say. They can do whatever they want as far as I am concerned.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> The board approved it. The anticipated attendance should be in line with other events. As long as dude gets 2000 people, they're covered. Here's a link to the decision. His promotional package starts around page 30. I wouldn't dare ask if you all were discriminating.
> http://sria-
> "fla.com/admin/documents/january_8_2014_regular_board_meeting_agenda__back_up.pdf


Growing up we were always told that Pensacola Beach was dubbed little Miami. With its maximum growth on a limited piece of land I see now what my elders meant. First a R&B concert, then before you know it we've got 50 pesos opening on the shell stage for Little Mikey Tupac Brown. There goes the neighborhood".




we dont discriminate here…..we dislike everyone equally

"


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

*R&b = money*

Okay, cool. I enjoy r&b. From jazz to motown to Clapton, I dig it. Plus- if it brings in people to patronize the area, then I am generally for it.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Yet another reason not to go to Pensacola Beach.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I enjoy P-beach weekly. 

If SRIA wants to give this a try, go ahead.
It's only money that they already have.

So why not try to make a music event happen, when all the others have failed.*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> The board approved it. The anticipated attendance should be in line with other events. As long as dude gets 2000 people, they're covered. Here's a link to the decision. His promotional package starts around page 30. *I wouldn't dare ask if you all were discriminating. *
> http://sria-fla.com/admin/documents/january_8_2014_regular_board_meeting_agenda__back_up.pdf



No kidding. This forum is by far the most openly racist forum Im a member of. Some times I think Im at StormFront when Im on here. :blink:


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I had to Google what stormfront was.... Seems like a nice group of guys LOL


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not intentionally trying to stir the pot. I just get worn out by intolerance and hypocrisy. "People can do what they want as long as it is not 'black' people doing 'black' things." That is BS coming from a majority of "conservative Christians". There is a population of African Americans in Atlanta each with more money in the bank and education than whole neighborhoods of white trash here. Is "their" money not as good as y'all's? Grow up. 
This is not directed toward anyone- just everyone. I like all things outdoors, especially fishing, but sportfishing and diving communities tend to put off an aire of exclusivity. If you contribute to this, then you are hurting your own cause.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> No kidding. This forum is by far the most openly racist forum Im a member of. Some times I think Im at StormFront when Im on here. :blink:


Since when did pointing out the obvious become racist? Just b/c someone doesn't support something they're a racist? You probably call people a racist b/c they don't agree with Obama's policies too. Quite frankly I think the fact that there is dead silence on this matter and everyone feels like they have to tippy toe around the subject and be all politically correct about discussing something that is being done with our money is the real problem.

First off let me say, I hope it succeeds and makes a ton of money for all of the businesses on the beach and all of the people putting it on. I hope all of the waiters and bartenders are tipped and treated very well and I hope the attendees spend a bunch of money on Pensacola Beach souvenirs and others goods at all of the stores on the beach and I hope SRIA gets all of their money back plus a bunch more. I hope every hotel on the beach is filled to occupancy. I hope the facilities and buildings on the beach are all treated with respect and taken care of. I hope they prove me wrong and actually have plenty of bands that will draw from all demographics. I'm all about people making money and people having a good time, I don't care if you are black, white, purple or pink. 

What I don't understand is why do they have to choose another holiday weekend during the summer to keep away the large majority of locals and other tourism that might come to the beach for a nice quiet family outing. Seems to me like Labor Day weekend doesn't need any extra help drawing people to the beach...if you want to help boost the beach, do it on a weekend that otherwise wouldn't already draw a crowd.

Why do they have to make it an event that is obviously catering to a single demographic? Why couldn't SRIA support something that would draw from all demographics...I mean let's be honest, R&B these days does not mean Eric Clapton, if you think that you are way, way behind the times. There's plenty of events I go to on the beach and around Pensacola that have a good mix of all demographics, doesn't bother me, they seem to be successful and I'm happy to attend and have a good time at them.

Would anyone like to chime in on past history of similar gatherings on the beach and would you like to take your family to those or take your family to the beach at that time? Come on now, I know you can answer that question w/out being racist can't you?

I'm not a fan of the festivities over Memorial Day either, guess that makes me a ****-phobe just like not supporting this makes me an automatic racist I guess...oh well, guess being a ****-phobe is more widely accepted on here.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

fishFEEDER9697 said:


> I'm not intentionally trying to stir the pot. I just get worn out by intolerance and hypocrisy. "People can do what they want as long as it is not 'black' people doing 'black' things." That is BS coming from a majority of "conservative Christians". There is a population of African Americans in Atlanta each with more money in the bank and education than whole neighborhoods of white trash here. Is "their" money not as good as y'all's? Grow up. This is not directed toward anyone- just everyone. I like all things outdoors, especially fishing, but sportfishing and diving communities tend to put off an aire of exclusivity. If you contribute to this, then you are hurting your own cause.


So where exactly are you getting your facts about the majority being from "conservative christians?"


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Because we think an R&B concert is going to be a flop, we're racist? Holy god I've seen it all... read between the lines all you want, but an R&B concert on the beach will draw as much money as a jazz concert, high class Symphony Orchestra, or bluegrass would. 

Didn't they do an R&B concert at the boardwalk last year?... no one is talking about that as a big success. 

You have to cater to the crowd.

Pay a country singer like Luke Bryan or someone like that 100k for a 2 hour set... watch the ticket sales go through the roof.

And for the record, I'm not racist. I'm actually listening to Dr. DRE right now.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That's going to be a boom to the economy....All the available condos at Portifino will be full as the rest of the beach,just like DelunaFest.....Yeah Right.....Maybe Obama will come fly in and have Cocktails with Tiger Woods.....Sign of the time my friends......


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Since when did pointing out the obvious become racist? Just b/c someone doesn't support something they're a racist? You probably call people a racist b/c they don't agree with Obama's policies too. Quite frankly I think the fact that there is dead silence on this matter and everyone feels like they have to tippy toe around the subject and be all politically correct about discussing something that is being done with our money is the real problem.
> 
> First off let me say, I hope it succeeds and makes a ton of money for all of the businesses on the beach and all of the people putting it on. I hope all of the waiters and bartenders are tipped and treated very well and I hope the attendees spend a bunch of money on Pensacola Beach souvenirs and others goods at all of the stores on the beach and I hope SRIA gets all of their money back plus a bunch more. I hope every hotel on the beach is filled to occupancy. I hope the facilities and buildings on the beach are all treated with respect and taken care of. I hope they prove me wrong and actually have plenty of bands that will draw from all demographics. I'm all about people making money and people having a good time, I don't care if you are black, white, purple or pink.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you have been at the beach on Labor day....

I start losing money about 3 weeks prior to and including Labor Day weekend. Schools are back in session before Labor day and that totally wrecks August.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

The board approved it over a meeting 4-2. They had to be looking at the numbers from last year. It is the same promoter. I also would agree that the loan is a bit more risky than I would be comfortable with. I probably would not support the loan. I have no affiliation or interest in Santa Rosa Island either. I did not call anyone racist. If you are not a racist then there is no need to defend your statements. You may attack my credibility if you like-- you are only strengthening my position. 
I agree, the term R&B is applied a bit loosely these days.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Since when did pointing out the obvious become racist? Just b/c someone doesn't support something they're a racist? You probably call people a racist b/c they don't agree with Obama's policies too. Quite frankly I think the fact that there is dead silence on this matter and everyone feels like they have to tippy toe around the subject and be all politically correct about discussing something that is being done with our money is the real problem.
> 
> First off let me say, I hope it succeeds and makes a ton of money for all of the businesses on the beach and all of the people putting it on. I hope all of the waiters and bartenders are tipped and treated very well and I hope the attendees spend a bunch of money on Pensacola Beach souvenirs and others goods at all of the stores on the beach and I hope SRIA gets all of their money back plus a bunch more. I hope every hotel on the beach is filled to occupancy. I hope the facilities and buildings on the beach are all treated with respect and taken care of. I hope they prove me wrong and actually have plenty of bands that will draw from all demographics. I'm all about people making money and people having a good time, I don't care if you are black, white, purple or pink.
> 
> ...


You must be talking about the senior skip day they have at the west end of Ft pickens road... you know, the one where they had to use tear gas to disperse the crowd. 

The difference between that and memorial day is that the people in the bar and restaurant industry love it when the gay people come down here... most say it's their best money making weekend.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Stats*

The OP leads to some valuable questions. The area Chambers should have easily accessible compilations of attendance for past events. This could be extremely useful for planning and the public at large. 
On another note, I apologize for the derail. Bashing what is easy to bash in a given venue (PFF) is just low hanging fruit. There are often stimulating ideas on here- let's keep it positive.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *I enjoy P-beach weekly.
> 
> If SRIA wants to give this a try, go ahead.
> It's only money that they already have.
> ...


Because, ALL THE OTHERS HAVE FAILED".


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

jspooney said:


> So where exactly are you getting your facts about the majority being from "conservative christians?"


Pensacola News-Journal, WEAR, Fox10, Pensacola Christian College, PNS, voter registrations in Escambia and Santa Rosa counties, and the majority of the members on PFF.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

fishn4real said:


> Pensacola News-Journal, WEAR, Fox10, Pensacola Christian College, PNS, voter registrations in Escambia and Santa Rosa counties, and the majority of the members on PFF.


Sorry but I don't think that the Pnj, WEAR, Fox10, PCC or voter roles, or the pff is the determining authority on who is and who is not "Christian".


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

The way this is going, it's time to move it to the religious topic. personally, I don't agree, but if it makes money for the SRIA and they're happy with the attendees, go for it. BTW WTF has this to do with fishing and boating?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Mikvi said:


> The way this is going, it's time to move it to the religious topic.


Yes. Well I don't want that to occur. So I will modify my other post. I just wanted to make a point that just because someone self identifes with a particular church or religion that doesn't mean that they adhere to even the most fundamental teachings of.that particular church or religion. Like - do unto others as you would have them do unto you for example.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm guessing part of SRIA's mission is to foster musical events at the beach. 

As much as I would like to see concert events that cater to _my_ particular favored musical genre (classic rock, mostly), I'm guessing no promoter has shown up with a proposal for that for the same time period. 

I'm sure my kid would like to see a Nordic Heavy Metal event ... but again, I doubt a promoter has made a proposal for such. 

So long as this promoter has a track record, is insured, & the plan is in order otherwise - & there's a very low risk for SRIA to lose money & the event will make money for the area .... I see no reason for SRIA not to facilitate & support it. Especially just 'cause it's not _my_ kind of music. Isn't that what they are _supposed_ to do?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The gay weekend at Pensacola Beach brings in money. I don't see that an R&B weekend won't too.

Though gays generally have more disposable income since most don't have kids.

Heck I like real 60s and 70s R&B. But I'm not a big fan of crowds, so I won't go.

http://www.allmusic.com/album/chart-toppers-r-b-hits-of-the-60s-mw0000598984

But not a bad wager, it'll depend on weather.

One of my favs:






To white people from North and South Carolina this is "Shag" or "Beach music" though.

Jim


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Abolish the SRIA, and let the beach fall under the BOCC like the rest of escambia county. As a former beach resident we called them the fun police.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Blake R. said:


> Speaking as someone from Pensacola, now in Miami... That comparison is nowhere near accurate.


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeah, I was thinking that too.
NOT EVEN REMOTELY CLOSE.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the main problem, as stated, is that this goes against the rules of what the SRIA does with money. Now there is a precedent that is set and will be referred to "the next time."


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> That's going to be a boom to the economy....All the available condos at Portifino will be full as the rest of the beach,just like DelunaFest.....Yeah Right.....Maybe Obama will come fly in and have Cocktails with Tiger Woods.....Sign of the time my friends......


And if they invited their Racist friends….you could go…its a sign of the times my friends!


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

DAMN theres some racist ass people on here 


1 there wasnt as problem when they had Deluna Fest at the beach ??????hell drunk fighting all that went on for 3 days during that i didnt see anybody saying nothing about that

2 this took the place of Deluna Fest last year and was a hit a 1 day event i went with my wife and loved it. this year i hear people are coming for out of the state to it thats gatta be a big boost for business on the beach.

all u people that have a problem sharing the beach with gays , blacks whoever it maybe ,that you cant mind your damn business ,your right times are changing people are tired of your old dumb ass ways of thinking . if you dont like it too damn bad im tired of ignorant people ruining it for others that goes for everybody.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> DAMN theres some racist ass people on here
> 
> 1 there wasnt as problem when they had Deluna Fest at the beach ??????hell drunk fighting all that went on for 3 days during that i didnt see anybody saying nothing about that
> 
> ...


lmao....

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

There was some chicanery with the DeLuna Fest as well. Or at least that is what I was told.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Chicanery? Is that what they put in Louisiana coffee?


----------



## Freedom Outlaw (Oct 4, 2007)

JMO, but if this guy has so much confidence in the outcome of his event, why does he want does he come to the public trough for money. Any way you shake or bake it lease fees, grants, etc.. are generated by the taxpayer as far best I can tell. I am rather sure it IS tax money being given for a private for profit enterprise.

I live inland, rarely go to the beach. Educate me. Just be cause they "have" they money does not mean they should subsidize a private business. I've built over 100k of commercial buildings which supply jobs to the community and obviously it benefits me yet I've never asked for one thin dime from the public. I am at a loss as to why the SRIA authority should be subsidizing this guy (albeit in a small way). 

If all the hotels, restaurants and other venders want to go in with the guy fine, let them step up to the plate and do it individually, after all, as He stated, they stand to gain too and most likely far more than 100k if it goes over well. I just don't see why he should be allowed access to the public till regardless of what he is proposing. Help me out here, I really don't know the inter workings of the SRIA, is subsidizing private, for profit business part of their mission statement? Have they done this for other businesses? Does he have the financial horsepower to pay back the SRIA if it does not go over well. 

Personally, I would want him to be bonded so the SRIA would not be out money if it does not go over well.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

MCNABB51BOI said:


> .... this year i hear people are coming for out of the state to it thats gatta be a big boost for business on the beach.
> ....


Ya know, just thinking out loud here, but local government promoting tourism is something I've always wondered about since I moved here a couple of years ago. 

Does "_business on the beach_" really help out the local economy that much? I mean for the average folk who live around here? 

Seems to me the money brought in from tourism goes mostly to big real-estate, hotel companies, chain restaurants, gas stations, a few local business owners, etc ... and most of the local jobs generated by "_business on the beach_" tend to be on the lower end of the income scale so far as I can tell - and not really much in the way of benefits, job security, etc, either. (I s'pose local government likes the sales tax revenue, though)

But wouldn't the area be better off with something like a Toyota plant on the beach ..... or something?


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Ya know, just thinking out loud here, but local government promoting tourism is something I've always wondered about since I moved here a couple of years ago.
> 
> Does "_business on the beach_" really help out the local economy that much? I mean for the average folk who live around here?
> 
> ...


But, here is what you did not point out: 1. Tourist generate dollars $ at the toll booths - which is then directed into Escambia county coffers to be pissed away on some useless study or real estate plan. 2. Tourist generates lots of dollars $$$ through the exorbitant additional 10% island use tax (which btw is in addition to regular sales tax - which go to Escambia County treasury), all of the island taxes purportedly funneled into the SRIA treasury (supposedly to be spent on maintenance and upgrade of the island, but which in fact only pays for the SRIA administration of these type events and pays Buck Lee's, and staff, enormous salaries and benefits, and the rest somehow gets funneled into the Escambia County coffers), then there is the bed tax which the hotels and condo rentals generates, which goes into the Escambia County coffers. 

Yes there are winners, Escambia County treasury, SRIA, and like you said the hotels, restaurants, and bars, and of course the beer and liquor distributors will really benefit. Churches and Popeye's will have to put on more staff and remain open 24/7. Then there is the downside: beefed up police and EMTs which will have to be paid for by SRIA and Escambia County, increased traffic which will mean more traffic violations cited by Gulf Breeze and Santa Rosa County (guess this should have been in the pro section. lol) Suntan lotion sales will be nil. And a whole lot of families and individuals who would normally come here will go to Destin or Gulf Shores. And then the reputation that Pensacola Island is becoming a a destination and safe haven for "exclusive" conventions and events such as the Gay and Lesbian, now the R&B, pretty soon it will be something else, then something else. Why did this guy select Pensacola Beach? Because the smart people, Gulf Shores, Destin, Biloxi, would flat out say "NO".

All this banter and discussion is great, but the bottom line is this: Government has 'NO BUSINESS' involving itself in business. Governments' sole role is to "serve and protect", nothing more. When government interjects itself into business for the sake of generating tax revenues which supports the bureaucracy that is administering the tax generating venture, then it has become a government akin to most dictatorial countries., but in reality it a "polity" put in place by Escambia County to keep the island from being a self-ruled democratic city. 

Sorry for the long rant. Can't go fishing.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

fishn4real said:


> ...
> Sorry for the long rant. Can't go fishing.


I'm productively spending most of the day re-wiring the boat trailer.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Miami compared to us? Atlanta's money means what? A concert on the beach during a holiday with crowds already there drawing more people to already a crowded beach. Santa Rosa Island Authority is doing this on a crowded weekend to show they are a diversified beach. They should have the concert on a regular weekend . They wont because we all would see what the problems would be. Businesses wont see any more business than was already there. Its a stunt to have A majority crowd in an environment where the Emt's, Police are already there. I see what they are doing. If you want a mostly Black crowd concert, Have it on a crowded normal day (holiday) out there. They don't spend the money they say they do. JMOP. I'm not racist, I have a color TV & black friends. We need a Rap concert on the beach.:thumbdown:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

How many ppl in this thread own a Madison Rising CD?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I think SRIA should sponsor a Yoga fest. LOL! I'd also like to know how SRIA secured this loan. Essentially, this bozo has to make over 100,000 skins to get near paying SRIA back. As fish4 said, SRIA isn't an entity that should be sponsoring events, let alone lending money to someone for that purpose.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

fun times at p'beach


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

AndyS said:


> I'm guessing part of SRIA's mission is to foster musical events at the beach.
> 
> As much as I would like to see concert events that cater to _my_ particular favored musical genre (classic rock, mostly), I'm guessing no promoter has shown up with a proposal for that for the same time period.
> 
> ...



I think this will open up doors for the music of your choice coming to Pensacola Beach because now that they have done it once they will HAVE
to do it for others or catch Hell for not....Favoritism ,reverse prejudice,etc......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nextstep said:


> fun times at p'beach
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCl4YSodhLk


Those all look like nice productive members of society....

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

John B. said:


> Those all look like nice productive members of society....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


And that was during the day....they hadn't got drunk YET....


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I admit not knowing a whole lot about how these things work on P'Cola beach ..... but as we all know you usually need more than just a fishing pole to go fishing .... so just who does the promoter pay for use of the venue? 

And does the promoter pay for private security, trash cleanup, extra porta potties, parking control, medical standby, etc when they have an event like this on the beach? 

I do know the promoters generally have to pay for those things at outdoor event venues in other places. If they're having to borrow 100k from SRIA just to pay performers to come .... where are they going to get the money for these other things?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Some pretty good modern R&B, but reminiscent of the 70s written for a recent kid's movie.






Jim


----------

